# Orphelia Lovibund GIFs of Singlestick from Elementary TV show



## Stickgrappler (Nov 14, 2014)

The TV show Elementary featured some British Singlestick in last nights episode. Made some GIFs of Orphelia Lovibond as Kitty Winter with Singlestick













Enjoy 5 more GIFs here


Orphelia Lovibond as Kitty Winter with Singlestick (Elementary S03E03 GIF Set) ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------

